# How do you carry your atties?



## Huffapuff (15/12/16)

Howzit!

I currently have 3 tanks and 2 drippers and only 2 mods. I carry all my gear with me in my bag from home to work and back again and as my vape family has grown I find myself needing a better way of transporting my unused atties. At the moment they just lie in a pocket in my bag, which is not ideal.

What do you guys use, or do you have any suggestions?


----------



## SmokeyJoe (15/12/16)

Yes, i can take your extra atties off your hands, and ill do it for free

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## blujeenz (15/12/16)

Huffapuff said:


> Howzit!
> 
> I currently have 3 tanks and 2 drippers and only 2 mods. I carry all my gear with me in my bag from home to work and back again and as my vape family has grown I find myself needing a better way of transporting my unused atties. At the moment they just lie in a pocket in my bag, which is not ideal.
> 
> What do you guys use, or do you have any suggestions?


I dont have that issue, but perhaps a modified pool noodle or similar tube foam could work.
Much like the packing the merlin mini arrives in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (15/12/16)

On a serious note, get yourself something like this:

http://www.vapeking.co.za/coil-master-kbag-clone-vape-king.html

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## wiesbang (15/12/16)

Huffapuff said:


> Howzit!
> 
> I currently have 3 tanks and 2 drippers and only 2 mods. I carry all my gear with me in my bag from home to work and back again and as my vape family has grown I find myself needing a better way of transporting my unused atties. At the moment they just lie in a pocket in my bag, which is not ideal.
> 
> What do you guys use, or do you have any suggestions?


UD vape bag







Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Caramia (15/12/16)

Berocca / Cal C Vita/ Corenza C tubes, work a charm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Huffapuff (15/12/16)

wiesbang said:


> UD vape bag
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This suits my OCD nature perfectly! Adding this to my Christmas list, thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/16)

Huffapuff said:


> Howzit!
> 
> I currently have 3 tanks and 2 drippers and only 2 mods. I carry all my gear with me in my bag from home to work and back again and as my vape family has grown I find myself needing a better way of transporting my unused atties. At the moment they just lie in a pocket in my bag, which is not ideal.
> 
> What do you guys use, or do you have any suggestions?



I think what @wiesbang has posted is the way to go for transporting atties. Just make sure they are all closed up and airholes closed and juice flows off - etc.

I very rarely transport atties around. If I am going out for the day I will take three or four mods with atties on them - all filled up and with new batts. I prefer if possible not to fiddle and refill or change batteries when out and about. I put them in my camera bag so they all stand upright. Its been working very well for me for over a year. Its a LowePro "smallish" camera bag with a compartment in the middle and a pouch on each end. Can carry about 5 or 6 devices comfortably.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huffapuff (15/12/16)

Silver said:


> I think what @wiesbang has posted is the way to go for transporting atties. Just make sure they are all closed up and airholes closed and juice flows off - etc.
> 
> I very rarely transport atties around. If I am going out for the day I will take three or four mods with atties on them - all filled up and with new batts. I prefer if possible not to fiddle and refill or change batteries when out and about. I put them in my camera bag so they all stand upright. Its been working very well for me for over a year. Its a LowePro "smallish" camera bag with a compartment in the middle and a pouch on each end. Can carry about 5 or 6 devices comfortably.



With that many mods do you still have space for a camera?! 

I've typically moved around with 2 mods and my juices. As one mod's batteries go flat I just switch to the other. Only, I somehow seem to have accumulated more atties and so now find myself with this problem 

Of course I could simply get a couple more mods, but my credit card can only take so much abuse!


----------



## Silver (15/12/16)

Huffapuff said:


> With that many mods do you still have space for a camera?!
> 
> I've typically moved around with 2 mods and my juices. As one mod's batteries go flat I just switch to the other. Only, I somehow seem to have accumulated more atties and so now find myself with this problem
> 
> Of course I could simply get a couple more mods, but my credit card can only take so much abuse!



No, I don't use it for a camera. The camera is sitting in my cupboard and the vape gear "annexed" the camera bag!

I could move around with 2 mods quite easily - and just take two spare batteries and a little bottle of juice - but I have grown fond of being able to vape four or five flavours - thats also why I like having them all on tap. I am more referring to when I go out for vape meets and vape related things. 

When I go out for a dinner with the wife or something not too vape related - then I only take 2 mods and I don't take the camera bag. One usually stays in the car and the other in my man bag. But then the focus is not on vaping...

I also have more tanks than mods - but I almost never travel with the separate tanks in a bag. They just stay at home, perched and ready for action or for a pitstop (usually the latter)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

